# старый архив portage - где найти?

## KosmiK

По причине, ведомой лишь мне, есть необходимость найти архив с портами на апрель или раньше.

Может кто подсказать где такое добыть - если ли где архивы?  :Embarassed:   :Question: 

Пока что попытаюсь вручную патчить до нужной даты патчами ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/snapshots/deltas/  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

 *KosmiK wrote:*   

> По причине, ведомой лишь мне, есть необходимость найти архив с портами на апрель или раньше.
> 
> Может кто подсказать где такое добыть - если ли где архивы?  
> 
> Пока что попытаюсь вручную патчить до нужной даты патчами ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/snapshots/deltas/ 

 

хз есть ли эт в сети, у мя есть от 25.10.2008... нада?)

----------

## KosmiK

Слава богам.  :Twisted Evil:   :Exclamation: 

http://ftp.klid.dk/ftp/gentoo/releases/snapshots/current/?C=S;O=A

Тут походу не чистилили год...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

 *KosmiK wrote:*   

> Слава богам.  
> 
> http://ftp.klid.dk/ftp/gentoo/releases/snapshots/current/?C=S;O=A
> 
> Тут походу не чистилили год...  

 

хм) прикольненько! ^_^

----------

